# new Romisen RC-T601 U2 ??



## jay_rush (Mar 27, 2012)

does anyone have this light? they sell it on shiningbeam. i want to buy my first XML U2 light, and im ALMOST sold on the $28 lol
says lumens is 750+ ... what the hell is that? if they went out of their way to find out that its over 750 lumens why dont they know the exact number? 
and they also dont state the brightness of the low mode and their are only 2 modes :duh2:


----------



## Vball (Mar 27, 2012)

I just got this a few days ago and it is fantastic!!! Well made and Great Throw. It also has a very useful low unlike the other romisens I have. I would say low is about a third as bright and should last a while. Not sure about the run times. It is regulated and not PWM big plus. Only works with 18650 batteries. The beam reminds me of the old cree except I don't see any holes. There may be a little less brightness in the center at a distance of over 100ft. It will light dark objects well over 100 yards. Awesome light for walking. (on low) I have read other reviews that say this out throws a TK35 but I don't own any other throwers so I can't say. Oh and it has springs at both ends so it will take the flat topped batteries. I would say at this price this is the best value I've seen for this type of light. 


Hope this helps, Vball


----------



## sol-leks (Mar 27, 2012)

wish it could handle cr123's.....oh well.


----------



## HotWire (Mar 29, 2012)

I like Shining Beam. I've bought lights from them for years. I just bought the Rominsen RC-T601 U2 on Vball's advice. Do I need another flashlight? No. Do I like this one? Yes He's sold me!


----------



## Vball (Mar 29, 2012)

Hope you enjoy the light as much as I do Hotwire. BTW it has pretty good throw even on low which I like alot. 

I live in Oregon and like camping in the woods not the camp grounds so I wanted a light that would light up dark areas at a (What was that noise) distance...(LoL) I think this is going to work very well for that from what I've seen so far. Heck for 28 bucks you could barely buy a LED Mag light unless you catch them on a big sale. 

It's just got the Trustfire 2400 with the flames to power it and works Great. I might have to get an AW2900 if the runtime is to short but if what I read was right that this is driven at about 1.8 amps I think it should be good to go. Let us know how you like it when you get yours. 

Vball


----------



## HotWire (Mar 31, 2012)

For $28.00 is a steal! It is comfortable to handle, quite bright on high, low makes for easy navigation around house/camp & longer run times. Now if only it were dark.....


----------



## walterr839 (Apr 5, 2012)

A month ago I read of the RC T601 II and couldn't resist. For $28 is was a steal. throws as far as my TK 35 but just not quite as much light. (if that makes sense)
Then I read of the RC T601 II U2. Did I need it? No but for $28 I went for it. Another great light. Only difference I see between them that I see is the U2 version has 
a lower output on the lower setting than the first iteration.


----------



## Danielight (Apr 6, 2012)

I just ordered one from Shining Beam yesterday; should get it Mon or Tue. In a different post, someone asked if, after running the RC-T601 on High for several minutes, the light had trouble dropping back into Low mode, making it necessary to shut it off & let it cool down first. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## loquutis79 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have 3 coming, two for co-workers. My buddy got one a little while back and yes it is almost as bright as his TK41 and my TK35.And its smaller than my TK35, almost the size of my TK21. Wow! Throw is just as far, give or take. For the price, $38.00 with 18650 and charger, can't go wrong. [OK, so I will probably use my AW's in it and at least charge the Trustfire it comes with in my Pila]
I can't wait until it gets here. Another flashlight to play with!! [And I wonder why my wife thinks my buddy and I are children]


----------



## Sno4Life (Apr 6, 2012)

Can anyone confirm how many amps this is pulling on high?


----------



## Sno4Life (Apr 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if this light is waterproof?


----------



## Danielight (Apr 7, 2012)

Sno4Life said:


> Does anyone know if this light is waterproof?


I just received my *RC-T601 U2 *in the mail today. Ordered it from Shining Beam on Thu, received it via 1st Class Mail today, Sat ... pretty impressive! Can't wait to try it out tonight. 

Sno4Life, although this particular light doesn't show up on Romisen's website, I checked several other models, and they all list "Waterproofing" as one of the features. So I'm assuming that the RC-T601 is also waterproof (although I'm not planning on testing that particular feature!).


----------



## betweenrides (Apr 7, 2012)

Sno4Life said:


> Does anyone know if this light is waterproof?



No, I don't believe so. It is listed as 'Water Resistant' on a few sites.


----------



## Danielight (Apr 8, 2012)

Had a chance to use my RC-T601 tonight when I walked the dogs in a field behind our house. This light is a great thrower, but also had enough flood to light up a large area. The High mode is supposed to be around 750 lumens; the Low mode is easily over 200 lumens. Solid construction, GITD tailswitch, attached lanyard included. At under $29, it's a bargain! :thumbsup:


----------



## jacktheclipper (Apr 8, 2012)

Just received mine and it's the brightest and best throwing single 18650 light I have .
Two useful modes and nice design .
:thumbsup:


----------



## Vball (Apr 9, 2012)

Sno4life I have read somewhere that it is 1.8 amps on high. This is not my info I have no way to test. So take this with a grain of salt so to speak. 

I'm not sure what that would be in lumens for a X-ML U2 but I can say it really is a useful light for walking. This is becoming my favorite light by far!!!! I still hope the runtimes and regulation are good. Maybe someone will do a complete review soon. (I hope)

I also have a Romisen RC-2R4 II with an R5. I find it nice but not worth having if you have any other descent led light. It is just not that useful for anything except very good runtime. My Every Day Carry light is a ITP SA1 R2 with an AW 14500 in it. It is much more versatile and has better throw.


----------



## Rikr (Apr 25, 2012)

I bought the Romisen RC-T601 from DD and it's the 5 mode and I love this light and then i saw the RC-T601 U2 come out in a 2 mode had to have it... and glad I did it's brighter than the 5 mode. They are probably the brightest thrower for the money.[h=2][/h]


----------



## Ptery83 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have the newer 2-mode version and really love it for the price and the light it puts out. I have several friends interested in getting one for themselves. Does anyone have any experience with how durable or water resistant this light is? That is always a concern I have when recommending lights for other people. I haven't had a chance to use mine a whole lot just yet.


----------



## dbare (Apr 30, 2012)

I just received the Romisen t601 U2 from Bryan at ShinningBeam today. Couldn't wait until dark. All I can say is WOW!! What a value (assuming reliability). Very sturdy, seems well built, heavy, no flaws and what great throw (with enough flood). Two modes great. Didn't seem to get overly hot on high, not at all. All my other lights are mostly flood which is the most practical for me; however, this thrower really impresses me. What a value at around $30. Thanks to Bryan for offering this delightful instrument.


----------



## zenbeam (May 2, 2012)

I must say that I've developed a healthy respect for Romisen as a "bargain" flashlight! I only own one right now, the RC-G2 II NW. It is a simple, one mode, single AA light that puts out a solid 140 lumens in Neutral White! It replaced an old Dorcy LED light as my bedside light. Easy to use rear clicky and will blind an intruder more than long enough for what may come next. This one was around $19!

I just ordered a little 2x AAA Romisen RC-27 II Q5 with 130 lumens - just because I don't have a 2x AAA and this one also can focus from flood to throw. Not to mention this one is just under $15 shipped!

I would not reply on these lights as waterproof canoeing lights, but I would totally have them with me camping, in my car, etc. True, I have no "time proven" experience with reliability, but so far, I haven't encountered any real negative talk about Romisen lights either. 

So yeah - when I ordered the RC-27, I totally eye-balled the T601 U2 and bookmarked it. Had no idea this thread existed. And now, doggone it, since reading, I am going to have to order this light - but I have to time it so it will ship and arrive on any day other than a Thursday - the wifey works at home every Thursday... lol. 

Pardon the ramble, but I had to let loose some love and respect for the Romisen!


----------



## Sno4Life (May 19, 2012)

Is anyone running this on IMRs, or is that not really necessary if you have a decent 18650?


----------



## nofearek9 (May 22, 2012)

do romisen have website? or is any website that ship them worldwide (in all countries)


----------



## HaileStorm (May 22, 2012)

Website is szromisen.com if I remember correctly. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nofearek9 (May 24, 2012)

thanks


----------



## HaileStorm (May 24, 2012)

No problem!

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike_TX (May 29, 2012)

I asked this is in the review thread, but does anyone have the 601 U2 *and *Kai's C8 XM-L? I'd really like to know how they compare.

.
.


----------



## qwertyydude (Jun 3, 2012)

I just got mine from Shiningbeam, now I don't know about others but mine isn't regulated. On my Trustfire cells it's pulling about 3.5 amps, that's normal for my direct drive lights. But then on my Samsung 2600 mah laptop salvaged cells, which are very good low internal resistance cells, it's pulling 4.5 amps. And on a fully charged IMR 18650 it's pulling a dangerous 6 amps, that's very hard on the led and it will burn the phosphor when running long term with currents over 5 amps.

I don't mind the non regulation, the PWM isn't terrible although on moving objects it's pretty visible. The KD P60 modules with the four star drivers the PWM is an even higher frequency to the point where not even a fast running computer fan shows the PWM so I kinda don't like the low mode.

Color wise it's a very cool white but still a pure white. It's slightly brighter overall than my XM-L converted Uniquefire X8's (formerly an XP-G led), but that could also be because they have neutral white led's vs cool white like the Romisen. Surprisingly the beam on the Romisen has a slightly wider beam than the converted Uniquefire, but the overall brighter led allows about the same throw on a dark night, which is still remarkably good.

Only problem I really have is I can't remove the head from the body, and therefore can't remove the pill to do my normal work on my lights, usually involving removing and cleaning the star and reapplying Artic Silver thermal compound on all thermal pathways and securing the pill. As it is the pill can screw in and out of the head changing it's position. I tried to tighten it against the reflector from the back. That ought to solve most problems for now. As for the unregulated current. I just hope the led doesn't burn up at the 4.5 amps it runs.


----------



## nofearek9 (Jun 3, 2012)

if i remember correct somewhere i saw a pic with the head seperated.


----------



## bob4apple (Jun 6, 2012)

I have this puppy- it's the most _Bang for the Buck_,
or- better yet, the most _*Lumens for the Loot*_, that you can get.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 6, 2012)

nofearek9 said:


> if i remember correct somewhere i saw a pic with the head seperated.



Yup, there's a pic with the head removed somewhere in this forum. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 6, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> Yup, there's a pic with the head removed somewhere in this forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Pictures are at post #20 in THIS thread. 

I also confirmed that the head is removable (via email with Bryan at shiningbeam) and then went home and with just a little extra effort, was able to screw off my head.... ummm... well... you know what I mean. 

So yes, the head comes off and I am also glad to hear from at least another that they thought it wouldn't either. Like I said in the OTHER thread, they must arrive very nicely tightened from shiningbeam.


----------



## qwertyydude (Jun 6, 2012)

They are very well tightened. I had to wrap the barrel with card board and use a pair of pliers to loosen the head. Now I can do my normal rebuilding and ensure maximum performance out of this light.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 6, 2012)

zenbeam said:


> I also confirmed that the head is removable (via email with Bryan at shiningbeam) and then went home and with just a little extra effort, was able to screw off my head.... ummm... well... you know what I mean.



Hahaha! :thumbup: 

Going back to the light, has anyone tried to submerge this light? I've been searching the net for some torture test of this light (and the t602). Couldn't find any. Just curious how these romisens will last given a decent amount of beating. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 8, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> Going back to the light, has anyone tried to submerge this light? I've been searching the net for some torture test of this light (and the t602). Couldn't find any. Just curious how these romisens will last given a decent amount of beating.



I think it might fare moderately well, and even though it is at a near-disposable price point, I dare not risk it because I cannot replace it due to a pact I made with my wife in order to buy my last couple of lights... lol. I have to wait until Christmas before buying another light! (the collimator head for my Crelant doesn't count... lol)

I'm afraid someone else will have to rise to this occasion.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 10, 2012)

Haha! Yeah, even at a disposable price-point, I just can't do it to a perfectly good light. I have some unbranded china lights but don't want to abuse those either since they do a good job of entertaining my kid. Hehe!

Hope somebody does some sort of test on the Romisens, though! Heck, Romisen themselves should since they do need some sort of marketing strategy 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------

